# 3Ware 9650SE-4LPML times out.

## nosenseofhumor1

I just installed a new 9650SE-4LPML into my Gentoo system and rebuilt my kernel with 3ware 9xxx support. I have 3 disks attached and once I have my environment configured, I intend to expand my raid 5 LD to a fourth disk. The problem is that at boot my kernel seems to object to the card.

```
3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.010.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

3w-9xxx: scsi0: AEN: ERROR (0x04:0x005F): Cache synchronization failed; some data lost:unit=0.

scsi0 : 3ware 9000 Storage Controller

3w-9xxx: scsi0: Found a 3ware 9000 Storage Controller at 0xff4ff000, IRQ: 27.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: Firmware FE9X 3.08.00.016, BIOS BE9X 3.08.00.004, Ports: 4.

scsi 0:0:0:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:0:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:1:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:1:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:1:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:2:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:2:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:2:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:3:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:3:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:3:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:4:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:4:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:4:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:5:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:5:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:5:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:6:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:6:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:6:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:7:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:7:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:7:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:8:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:8:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:8:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:9:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:9:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:9:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:10:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:10:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:10:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:11:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:11:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:11:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:12:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:12:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:12:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:13:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:13:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:13:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:14:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:14:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:14:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:15:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:15:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:15:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:16:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:16:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:16:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:17:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:17:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:17:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:18:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:18:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:18:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:19:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:19:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:19:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:20:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:20:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:20:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:21:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:21:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:21:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:22:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:22:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:22:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:23:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:23:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:23:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:24:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:24:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:24:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:25:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:25:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:25:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:26:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:26:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:26:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:27:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:27:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:27:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:28:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:28:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:28:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:29:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:29:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:29:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:30:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:30:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:30:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:31:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:31:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:31:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 10

scsi1 : sata_via

scsi2 : sata_via

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe000 ctl 0xdc00 bmdma 0xd480 irq 21

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd880 ctl 0xd800 bmdma 0xd488 irq 21

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST31000340AS, SD04, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AYYS-01RCA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000340AS     SD04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD7500AYYS-0 30.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

```

In addition to the 3 sata disks attached to my raid device, I have two other sata and three IDE (LVM on JBOD) disks connected to my motherboard’s onboard controller. 

Dev shows the following devices… im quite sure none of them are the logical disk that my raid card should be exposing to the OS

```

drwxr-xr-x 16 root   root        16K Sep 26 01:06 .

drwxr-xr-x 22 root   root       4.0K Sep 19 17:09 ..

drwxr-xr-x  6 root   root        140 Sep 26 08:33 .udev

drwx------  2 root   root        160 Sep 25 19:37 NEWvg

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          4 Sep 25 19:37 XOR -> null

crw-rw----  1 root   audio   14,  12 Sep 26 00:38 adsp

crw-rw----  1 root   audio   14,  28 Sep 26 00:38 adsp1

crw-------  1 root   root    10, 175 Sep 25 19:37 agpgart

crw-rw----  1 root   audio   14,   4 Sep 26 00:38 audio

crw-rw----  1 root   audio   14,  20 Sep 26 00:38 audio1

drwxr-xr-x  3 root   root         60 Sep 25 19:37 bus

crw-------  1 root   root     5,   1 Sep 26 00:38 console

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root         11 Sep 25 19:37 core -> /proc/kcore

drwxr-xr-x  4 root   root        100 Sep 25 19:37 cpu

crw-rw----  1 root   root    10,  61 Sep 25 19:37 cpu_dma_latency

crw-rw----  1 root   root    10,  62 Sep 25 19:37 device-mapper

drwxr-xr-x  5 root   root        100 Sep 25 19:37 disk

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root         17 Sep 25 19:37 dm-0 -> mapper/NEWvg-home

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root         16 Sep 25 19:37 dm-1 -> mapper/NEWvg-opt

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root         16 Sep 25 19:37 dm-2 -> mapper/NEWvg-tmp

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root         16 Sep 25 19:37 dm-3 -> mapper/NEWvg-usr

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root         16 Sep 25 19:37 dm-4 -> mapper/NEWvg-var

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root         14 Sep 25 19:37 dm-5 -> mapper/NEWvg-e

crw-rw----  1 root   audio   14,   3 Sep 26 00:38 dsp

crw-rw----  1 root   audio   14,  19 Sep 26 00:38 dsp1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          3 Sep 25 19:37 fb -> fb0

crw-rw----  1 root   video   29,   0 Sep 25 19:37 fb0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root         13 Sep 25 19:37 fd -> /proc/self/fd

brw-r-----  1 root   floppy   2,   0 Sep 25 19:37 fd0

brw-r-----  1 root   floppy   2,  84 Sep 25 19:37 fd0u1040

brw-r-----  1 root   floppy   2,  88 Sep 25 19:37 fd0u1120

brw-r-----  1 root   floppy   2,  28 Sep 25 19:37 fd0u1440

brw-r-----  1 root   floppy   2, 124 Sep 25 19:37 fd0u1600

brw-r-----  1 root   floppy   2,  44 Sep 25 19:37 fd0u1680

brw-r-----  1 root   floppy   2,  60 Sep 25 19:37 fd0u1722

brw-r-----  1 root   floppy   2,  76 Sep 25 19:37 fd0u1743

brw-r-----  1 root   floppy   2,  96 Sep 25 19:37 fd0u1760

brw-r-----  1 root   floppy   2, 116 Sep 25 19:37 fd0u1840

brw-r-----  1 root   floppy   2, 100 Sep 25 19:37 fd0u1920

brw-r-----  1 root   floppy   2,  12 Sep 25 19:37 fd0u360

brw-r-----  1 root   floppy   2,  16 Sep 25 19:37 fd0u720

brw-r-----  1 root   floppy   2, 120 Sep 25 19:37 fd0u800

brw-r-----  1 root   floppy   2,  52 Sep 25 19:37 fd0u820

brw-r-----  1 root   floppy   2,  68 Sep 25 19:37 fd0u830

crw-rw-rw-  1 root   root     1,   7 Sep 25 19:37 full

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     3,   0 Sep 25 19:37 hda

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     3,   1 Sep 25 19:37 hda1

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     3,   2 Sep 25 19:37 hda2

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     3,   3 Sep 25 19:37 hda3

brw-r-----  1 root   disk    33,   0 Sep 25 19:37 hde

brw-r-----  1 root   disk    33,   1 Sep 25 19:37 hde1

brw-r-----  1 root   disk    33,  10 Sep 25 19:37 hde10

brw-r-----  1 root   disk    33,  11 Sep 25 19:37 hde11

brw-r-----  1 root   disk    33,  12 Sep 25 19:37 hde12

brw-r-----  1 root   disk    33,  13 Sep 25 19:37 hde13

brw-r-----  1 root   disk    33,  14 Sep 25 19:37 hde14

brw-r-----  1 root   disk    33,   2 Sep 25 19:37 hde2

brw-r-----  1 root   disk    33,   3 Sep 25 19:37 hde3

brw-r-----  1 root   disk    33,   4 Sep 25 19:37 hde4

brw-r-----  1 root   disk    33,   5 Sep 25 19:37 hde5

brw-r-----  1 root   disk    33,   6 Sep 25 19:37 hde6

brw-r-----  1 root   disk    33,   7 Sep 25 19:37 hde7

brw-r-----  1 root   disk    33,   8 Sep 25 19:37 hde8

brw-r-----  1 root   disk    33,   9 Sep 25 19:37 hde9

crw-rw----  1 root   root    89,   0 Sep 25 19:37 i2c-0

crw-rw----  1 root   root    89,   1 Sep 25 19:37 i2c-1

crw-rw----  1 root   root    89,   2 Sep 25 19:37 i2c-2

crw-rw----  1 root   root    89,   3 Sep 25 19:37 i2c-3

crw-rw----  1 root   root    89,   4 Sep 25 19:37 i2c-4

crw-rw----  1 root   root    89,   5 Sep 25 19:37 i2c-5

crw-rw----  1 root   root    10, 166 Sep 25 19:37 i2octl

prw-------  1 root   root          0 Sep 25 19:37 initctl

drwxr-xr-x  4 root   root        200 Sep 25 19:37 input

crw-r-----  1 root   kmem     1,   2 Sep 25 19:37 kmem

crw-rw----  1 root   root     1,  11 Sep 25 19:37 kmsg

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root        200 Sep 25 19:37 loop

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     7,   0 Sep 25 19:37 loop0

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     7,   1 Sep 25 19:37 loop1

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     7,   2 Sep 25 19:37 loop2

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     7,   3 Sep 25 19:37 loop3

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     7,   4 Sep 25 19:37 loop4

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     7,   5 Sep 25 19:37 loop5

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     7,   6 Sep 25 19:37 loop6

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     7,   7 Sep 25 19:37 loop7

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root        180 Sep 25 19:37 mapper

crw-r-----  1 root   kmem     1,   1 Sep 25 19:37 mem

crw-rw----  1 root   audio   14,   0 Sep 26 00:38 mixer

crw-rw----  1 root   audio   14,  16 Sep 26 00:38 mixer1

crw-rw----  1 root   root    10,  60 Sep 25 19:37 network_latency

crw-rw----  1 root   root    10,  59 Sep 25 19:37 network_throughput

crw-rw-rw-  1 root   root     1,   3 Sep 25 19:37 null

crw-r-----  1 root   kmem     1,   4 Sep 25 19:37 port

crw-rw----  1 root   root    10,   1 Sep 25 19:37 psaux

crw-rw-rw-  1 root   tty      5,   2 Sep 26 08:59 ptmx

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root          0 Sep 25 19:10 pts

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 176 Sep 25 19:37 ptya0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 177 Sep 25 19:37 ptya1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 178 Sep 25 19:37 ptya2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 179 Sep 25 19:37 ptya3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 180 Sep 25 19:37 ptya4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 181 Sep 25 19:37 ptya5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 182 Sep 25 19:37 ptya6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 183 Sep 25 19:37 ptya7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 184 Sep 25 19:37 ptya8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 191 Sep 25 19:37 ptyaf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 192 Sep 25 19:37 ptyb0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 193 Sep 25 19:37 ptyb1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 194 Sep 25 19:37 ptyb2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 195 Sep 25 19:37 ptyb3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 196 Sep 25 19:37 ptyb4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 197 Sep 25 19:37 ptyb5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 198 Sep 25 19:37 ptyb6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 199 Sep 25 19:37 ptyb7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 200 Sep 25 19:37 ptyb8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 201 Sep 25 19:37 ptyb9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 202 Sep 25 19:37 ptyba

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 203 Sep 25 19:37 ptybb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 204 Sep 25 19:37 ptybc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 205 Sep 25 19:37 ptybd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 206 Sep 25 19:37 ptybe

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 207 Sep 25 19:37 ptybf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 208 Sep 25 19:37 ptyc0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 209 Sep 25 19:37 ptyc1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 210 Sep 25 19:37 ptyc2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 211 Sep 25 19:37 ptyc3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 212 Sep 25 19:37 ptyc4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 213 Sep 25 19:37 ptyc5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 214 Sep 25 19:37 ptyc6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 215 Sep 25 19:37 ptyc7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 216 Sep 25 19:37 ptyc8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 217 Sep 25 19:37 ptyc9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 218 Sep 25 19:37 ptyca

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 219 Sep 25 19:37 ptycb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 220 Sep 25 19:37 ptycc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 221 Sep 25 19:37 ptycd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 222 Sep 25 19:37 ptyce

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 223 Sep 25 19:37 ptycf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 224 Sep 25 19:37 ptyd0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 225 Sep 25 19:37 ptyd1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 226 Sep 25 19:37 ptyd2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 227 Sep 25 19:37 ptyd3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 228 Sep 25 19:37 ptyd4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 229 Sep 25 19:37 ptyd5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 230 Sep 25 19:37 ptyd6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 231 Sep 25 19:37 ptyd7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 232 Sep 25 19:37 ptyd8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 233 Sep 25 19:37 ptyd9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 234 Sep 25 19:37 ptyda

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 235 Sep 25 19:37 ptydb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 236 Sep 25 19:37 ptydc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 237 Sep 25 19:37 ptydd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 238 Sep 25 19:37 ptyde

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 239 Sep 25 19:37 ptydf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 240 Sep 25 19:37 ptye0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 241 Sep 25 19:37 ptye1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 242 Sep 25 19:37 ptye2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 243 Sep 25 19:37 ptye3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 244 Sep 25 19:37 ptye4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 245 Sep 25 19:37 ptye5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 252 Sep 25 19:37 ptyec

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 253 Sep 25 19:37 ptyed

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 254 Sep 25 19:37 ptyee

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 255 Sep 25 19:37 ptyef

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,   0 Sep 25 19:37 ptyp0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,   1 Sep 25 19:37 ptyp1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,   2 Sep 25 19:37 ptyp2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,   3 Sep 25 19:37 ptyp3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,   4 Sep 25 19:37 ptyp4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,   5 Sep 25 19:37 ptyp5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,   6 Sep 25 19:37 ptyp6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,   7 Sep 25 19:37 ptyp7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,   8 Sep 25 19:37 ptyp8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,   9 Sep 25 19:37 ptyp9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  10 Sep 25 19:37 ptypa

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  11 Sep 25 19:37 ptypb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  12 Sep 25 19:37 ptypc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  13 Sep 25 19:37 ptypd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  14 Sep 25 19:37 ptype

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  15 Sep 25 19:37 ptypf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  16 Sep 25 19:37 ptyq0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  17 Sep 25 19:37 ptyq1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  18 Sep 25 19:37 ptyq2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  19 Sep 25 19:37 ptyq3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  20 Sep 25 19:37 ptyq4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  21 Sep 25 19:37 ptyq5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  22 Sep 25 19:37 ptyq6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  23 Sep 25 19:37 ptyq7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  24 Sep 25 19:37 ptyq8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  25 Sep 25 19:37 ptyq9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  26 Sep 25 19:37 ptyqa

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  27 Sep 25 19:37 ptyqb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  28 Sep 25 19:37 ptyqc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  29 Sep 25 19:37 ptyqd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  30 Sep 25 19:37 ptyqe

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  31 Sep 25 19:37 ptyqf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  32 Sep 25 19:37 ptyr0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  33 Sep 25 19:37 ptyr1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  34 Sep 25 19:37 ptyr2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  35 Sep 25 19:37 ptyr3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  36 Sep 25 19:37 ptyr4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  37 Sep 25 19:37 ptyr5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  38 Sep 25 19:37 ptyr6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  39 Sep 25 19:37 ptyr7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  40 Sep 25 19:37 ptyr8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  41 Sep 25 19:37 ptyr9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  42 Sep 25 19:37 ptyra

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  43 Sep 25 19:37 ptyrb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  44 Sep 25 19:37 ptyrc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  45 Sep 25 19:37 ptyrd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  46 Sep 25 19:37 ptyre

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  47 Sep 25 19:37 ptyrf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  48 Sep 25 19:37 ptys0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  49 Sep 25 19:37 ptys1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  50 Sep 25 19:37 ptys2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  57 Sep 25 19:37 ptys9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  58 Sep 25 19:37 ptysa

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  59 Sep 25 19:37 ptysb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  60 Sep 25 19:37 ptysc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  61 Sep 25 19:37 ptysd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  62 Sep 25 19:37 ptyse

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  63 Sep 25 19:37 ptysf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  64 Sep 25 19:37 ptyt0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  65 Sep 25 19:37 ptyt1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  66 Sep 25 19:37 ptyt2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  67 Sep 25 19:37 ptyt3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  68 Sep 25 19:37 ptyt4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  69 Sep 25 19:37 ptyt5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  70 Sep 25 19:37 ptyt6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  71 Sep 25 19:37 ptyt7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  72 Sep 25 19:37 ptyt8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  73 Sep 25 19:37 ptyt9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  74 Sep 25 19:37 ptyta

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  75 Sep 25 19:37 ptytb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  76 Sep 25 19:37 ptytc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  77 Sep 25 19:37 ptytd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  78 Sep 25 19:37 ptyte

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  79 Sep 25 19:37 ptytf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  80 Sep 25 19:37 ptyu0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  81 Sep 25 19:37 ptyu1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  82 Sep 25 19:37 ptyu2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  83 Sep 25 19:37 ptyu3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  84 Sep 25 19:37 ptyu4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  85 Sep 25 19:37 ptyu5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  86 Sep 25 19:37 ptyu6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  87 Sep 25 19:37 ptyu7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  88 Sep 25 19:37 ptyu8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  89 Sep 25 19:37 ptyu9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  90 Sep 25 19:37 ptyua

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  91 Sep 25 19:37 ptyub

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  92 Sep 25 19:37 ptyuc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  93 Sep 25 19:37 ptyud

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  94 Sep 25 19:37 ptyue

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  95 Sep 25 19:37 ptyuf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  96 Sep 25 19:37 ptyv0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  97 Sep 25 19:37 ptyv1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  98 Sep 25 19:37 ptyv2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2,  99 Sep 25 19:37 ptyv3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 100 Sep 25 19:37 ptyv4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 101 Sep 25 19:37 ptyv5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 102 Sep 25 19:37 ptyv6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 103 Sep 25 19:37 ptyv7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 104 Sep 25 19:37 ptyv8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 105 Sep 25 19:37 ptyv9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 106 Sep 25 19:37 ptyva

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 107 Sep 25 19:37 ptyvb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 108 Sep 25 19:37 ptyvc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 109 Sep 25 19:37 ptyvd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 110 Sep 25 19:37 ptyve

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 111 Sep 25 19:37 ptyvf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 118 Sep 25 19:37 ptyw6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 119 Sep 25 19:37 ptyw7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 120 Sep 25 19:37 ptyw8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 121 Sep 25 19:37 ptyw9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 122 Sep 25 19:37 ptywa

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 123 Sep 25 19:37 ptywb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 124 Sep 25 19:37 ptywc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 125 Sep 25 19:37 ptywd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 126 Sep 25 19:37 ptywe

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 127 Sep 25 19:37 ptywf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 128 Sep 25 19:37 ptyx0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 129 Sep 25 19:37 ptyx1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 130 Sep 25 19:37 ptyx2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 131 Sep 25 19:37 ptyx3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 132 Sep 25 19:37 ptyx4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 133 Sep 25 19:37 ptyx5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 134 Sep 25 19:37 ptyx6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 135 Sep 25 19:37 ptyx7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 136 Sep 25 19:37 ptyx8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 137 Sep 25 19:37 ptyx9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 138 Sep 25 19:37 ptyxa

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 139 Sep 25 19:37 ptyxb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 140 Sep 25 19:37 ptyxc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 141 Sep 25 19:37 ptyxd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 142 Sep 25 19:37 ptyxe

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 143 Sep 25 19:37 ptyxf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 144 Sep 25 19:37 ptyy0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 145 Sep 25 19:37 ptyy1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 146 Sep 25 19:37 ptyy2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 147 Sep 25 19:37 ptyy3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 148 Sep 25 19:37 ptyy4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 149 Sep 25 19:37 ptyy5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 150 Sep 25 19:37 ptyy6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 151 Sep 25 19:37 ptyy7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 152 Sep 25 19:37 ptyy8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 153 Sep 25 19:37 ptyy9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 154 Sep 25 19:37 ptyya

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 155 Sep 25 19:37 ptyyb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 156 Sep 25 19:37 ptyyc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 157 Sep 25 19:37 ptyyd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 158 Sep 25 19:37 ptyye

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 159 Sep 25 19:37 ptyyf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 160 Sep 25 19:37 ptyz0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 161 Sep 25 19:37 ptyz1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 162 Sep 25 19:37 ptyz2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 163 Sep 25 19:37 ptyz3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 164 Sep 25 19:37 ptyz4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 165 Sep 25 19:37 ptyz5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 166 Sep 25 19:37 ptyz6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 167 Sep 25 19:37 ptyz7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 168 Sep 25 19:37 ptyz8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 169 Sep 25 19:37 ptyz9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 170 Sep 25 19:37 ptyza

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 171 Sep 25 19:37 ptyzb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      2, 172 Sep 25 19:37 ptyzc

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     1,  10 Sep 25 19:37 ram10

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     1,  11 Sep 25 19:37 ram11

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     1,  12 Sep 25 19:37 ram12

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     1,  13 Sep 25 19:37 ram13

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     1,  14 Sep 25 19:37 ram14

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     1,  15 Sep 25 19:37 ram15

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     1,   2 Sep 25 19:37 ram2

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     1,   3 Sep 25 19:37 ram3

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     1,   4 Sep 25 19:37 ram4

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     1,   5 Sep 25 19:37 ram5

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     1,   6 Sep 25 19:37 ram6

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     1,   7 Sep 25 19:37 ram7

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     1,   8 Sep 25 19:37 ram8

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     1,   9 Sep 25 19:37 ram9

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          4 Sep 25 19:37 ramdisk -> ram0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root   root     1,   8 Sep 26 01:07 random

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root         60 Sep 25 19:37 raw

crw-rw----  1 root   video  171,   0 Sep 25 19:37 raw1394

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root        360 Sep 25 19:37 rd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          4 Sep 25 19:37 root -> hda3

crw-r--r--  1 root   root    10, 135 Sep 25 19:37 rtc

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     8,   0 Sep 25 19:37 sda

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     8,   1 Sep 25 19:37 sda1

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     8,   2 Sep 25 19:37 sda2

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     8,   3 Sep 25 19:37 sda3

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     8,   4 Sep 25 19:37 sda4

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     8,  16 Sep 25 19:37 sdb

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     8,  17 Sep 25 19:37 sdb1

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     8,  18 Sep 25 19:37 sdb2

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     8,  19 Sep 25 19:37 sdb3

brw-r-----  1 root   disk     8,  20 Sep 25 19:37 sdb4

crw-rw----  1 root   audio   14,   1 Sep 26 00:38 sequencer

crw-rw----  1 root   audio   14,   8 Sep 26 00:38 sequencer2

crw-r-----  1 root   disk    21,   0 Sep 25 19:37 sg0

crw-r-----  1 root   disk    21,   1 Sep 25 19:37 sg1

drwxrwxrwt  2 root   root         40 Sep 25 19:37 shm

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root        240 Sep 26 00:38 snd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          4 Sep 25 19:37 stderr -> fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          4 Sep 25 19:37 stdin -> fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          4 Sep 25 19:37 stdout -> fd/1

crw-rw----  1 root   root    10,  63 Sep 25 19:37 tgt

crw-rw-rw-  1 root   tty      5,   0 Sep 25 19:37 tty

crw--w----  1 steven steven   4,   0 Sep 25 19:37 tty0

crw-------  1 steven tty      4,   1 Sep 26 02:45 tty1

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  10 Sep 26 00:38 tty10

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  11 Sep 26 00:38 tty11

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  12 Sep 25 19:37 tty12

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  13 Sep 25 19:37 tty13

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  14 Sep 25 19:37 tty14

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  15 Sep 25 19:37 tty15

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  16 Sep 25 19:37 tty16

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  17 Sep 25 19:37 tty17

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  18 Sep 25 19:37 tty18

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  19 Sep 25 19:37 tty19

crw-------  1 root   root     4,   2 Sep 26 00:38 tty2

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  26 Sep 25 19:37 tty26

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  27 Sep 25 19:37 tty27

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  28 Sep 25 19:37 tty28

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  29 Sep 25 19:37 tty29

crw-------  1 root   root     4,   3 Sep 26 00:38 tty3

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  30 Sep 25 19:37 tty30

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  31 Sep 25 19:37 tty31

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  32 Sep 25 19:37 tty32

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  33 Sep 25 19:37 tty33

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  34 Sep 25 19:37 tty34

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  35 Sep 25 19:37 tty35

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  36 Sep 25 19:37 tty36

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  37 Sep 25 19:37 tty37

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  38 Sep 25 19:37 tty38

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  39 Sep 25 19:37 tty39

crw-------  1 root   root     4,   4 Sep 26 00:38 tty4

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  40 Sep 25 19:37 tty40

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  41 Sep 25 19:37 tty41

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  42 Sep 25 19:37 tty42

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  43 Sep 25 19:37 tty43

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  44 Sep 25 19:37 tty44

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  45 Sep 25 19:37 tty45

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  46 Sep 25 19:37 tty46

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  47 Sep 25 19:37 tty47

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  48 Sep 25 19:37 tty48

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  49 Sep 25 19:37 tty49

crw-------  1 root   root     4,   5 Sep 26 00:38 tty5

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  50 Sep 25 19:37 tty50

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  51 Sep 25 19:37 tty51

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  52 Sep 25 19:37 tty52

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  53 Sep 25 19:37 tty53

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  54 Sep 25 19:37 tty54

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  55 Sep 25 19:37 tty55

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  56 Sep 25 19:37 tty56

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  57 Sep 25 19:37 tty57

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  58 Sep 25 19:37 tty58

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  59 Sep 25 19:37 tty59

crw-------  1 root   root     4,   6 Sep 26 00:38 tty6

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  60 Sep 25 19:37 tty60

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  61 Sep 25 19:37 tty61

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  62 Sep 25 19:37 tty62

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,  63 Sep 25 19:37 tty63

crw--w----  1 steven steven   4,   7 Sep 26 00:38 tty7

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,   8 Sep 26 00:38 tty8

crw--w----  1 root   tty      4,   9 Sep 26 00:38 tty9

crw-rw----  1 root   uucp     4,  64 Sep 25 19:37 ttyS0

crw-rw----  1 root   uucp     4,  65 Sep 25 19:37 ttyS1

crw-rw----  1 root   uucp     4,  66 Sep 25 19:37 ttyS2

crw-rw----  1 root   uucp     4,  67 Sep 25 19:37 ttyS3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 176 Sep 25 19:37 ttya0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 177 Sep 25 19:37 ttya1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 178 Sep 25 19:37 ttya2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 179 Sep 25 19:37 ttya3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 180 Sep 25 19:37 ttya4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 181 Sep 25 19:37 ttya5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 188 Sep 25 19:37 ttyac

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 189 Sep 25 19:37 ttyad

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 190 Sep 25 19:37 ttyae

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 191 Sep 25 19:37 ttyaf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 192 Sep 25 19:37 ttyb0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 193 Sep 25 19:37 ttyb1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 194 Sep 25 19:37 ttyb2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 195 Sep 25 19:37 ttyb3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 196 Sep 25 19:37 ttyb4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 197 Sep 25 19:37 ttyb5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 198 Sep 25 19:37 ttyb6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 199 Sep 25 19:37 ttyb7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 200 Sep 25 19:37 ttyb8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 201 Sep 25 19:37 ttyb9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 202 Sep 25 19:37 ttyba

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 203 Sep 25 19:37 ttybb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 204 Sep 25 19:37 ttybc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 205 Sep 25 19:37 ttybd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 206 Sep 25 19:37 ttybe

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 207 Sep 25 19:37 ttybf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 208 Sep 25 19:37 ttyc0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 209 Sep 25 19:37 ttyc1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 210 Sep 25 19:37 ttyc2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 211 Sep 25 19:37 ttyc3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 212 Sep 25 19:37 ttyc4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 213 Sep 25 19:37 ttyc5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 214 Sep 25 19:37 ttyc6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 215 Sep 25 19:37 ttyc7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 216 Sep 25 19:37 ttyc8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 217 Sep 25 19:37 ttyc9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 218 Sep 25 19:37 ttyca

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 219 Sep 25 19:37 ttycb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 220 Sep 25 19:37 ttycc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 221 Sep 25 19:37 ttycd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 222 Sep 25 19:37 ttyce

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 223 Sep 25 19:37 ttycf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 224 Sep 25 19:37 ttyd0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 225 Sep 25 19:37 ttyd1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 226 Sep 25 19:37 ttyd2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 227 Sep 25 19:37 ttyd3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 228 Sep 25 19:37 ttyd4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 229 Sep 25 19:37 ttyd5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 230 Sep 25 19:37 ttyd6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 231 Sep 25 19:37 ttyd7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 232 Sep 25 19:37 ttyd8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 233 Sep 25 19:37 ttyd9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 234 Sep 25 19:37 ttyda

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 235 Sep 25 19:37 ttydb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 236 Sep 25 19:37 ttydc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 237 Sep 25 19:37 ttydd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 238 Sep 25 19:37 ttyde

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 239 Sep 25 19:37 ttydf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 240 Sep 25 19:37 ttye0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 241 Sep 25 19:37 ttye1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 242 Sep 25 19:37 ttye2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 249 Sep 25 19:37 ttye9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 250 Sep 25 19:37 ttyea

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 251 Sep 25 19:37 ttyeb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 252 Sep 25 19:37 ttyec

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 253 Sep 25 19:37 ttyed

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 254 Sep 25 19:37 ttyee

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 255 Sep 25 19:37 ttyef

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,   0 Sep 25 19:37 ttyp0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,   1 Sep 25 19:37 ttyp1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,   2 Sep 25 19:37 ttyp2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,   3 Sep 25 19:37 ttyp3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,   4 Sep 25 19:37 ttyp4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,   5 Sep 25 19:37 ttyp5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,   6 Sep 25 19:37 ttyp6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,   7 Sep 25 19:37 ttyp7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,   8 Sep 25 19:37 ttyp8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,   9 Sep 25 19:37 ttyp9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  10 Sep 25 19:37 ttypa

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  11 Sep 25 19:37 ttypb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  12 Sep 25 19:37 ttypc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  13 Sep 25 19:37 ttypd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  14 Sep 25 19:37 ttype

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  15 Sep 25 19:37 ttypf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  16 Sep 25 19:37 ttyq0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  17 Sep 25 19:37 ttyq1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  18 Sep 25 19:37 ttyq2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  19 Sep 25 19:37 ttyq3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  20 Sep 25 19:37 ttyq4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  21 Sep 25 19:37 ttyq5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  22 Sep 25 19:37 ttyq6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  23 Sep 25 19:37 ttyq7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  24 Sep 25 19:37 ttyq8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  25 Sep 25 19:37 ttyq9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  26 Sep 25 19:37 ttyqa

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  27 Sep 25 19:37 ttyqb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  28 Sep 25 19:37 ttyqc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  29 Sep 25 19:37 ttyqd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  30 Sep 25 19:37 ttyqe

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  31 Sep 25 19:37 ttyqf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  32 Sep 25 19:37 ttyr0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  33 Sep 25 19:37 ttyr1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  34 Sep 25 19:37 ttyr2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  35 Sep 25 19:37 ttyr3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  36 Sep 25 19:37 ttyr4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  37 Sep 25 19:37 ttyr5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  38 Sep 25 19:37 ttyr6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  39 Sep 25 19:37 ttyr7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  40 Sep 25 19:37 ttyr8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  41 Sep 25 19:37 ttyr9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  42 Sep 25 19:37 ttyra

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  43 Sep 25 19:37 ttyrb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  44 Sep 25 19:37 ttyrc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  45 Sep 25 19:37 ttyrd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  46 Sep 25 19:37 ttyre

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  47 Sep 25 19:37 ttyrf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  54 Sep 25 19:37 ttys6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  55 Sep 25 19:37 ttys7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  56 Sep 25 19:37 ttys8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  57 Sep 25 19:37 ttys9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  58 Sep 25 19:37 ttysa

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  59 Sep 25 19:37 ttysb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  60 Sep 25 19:37 ttysc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  61 Sep 25 19:37 ttysd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  62 Sep 25 19:37 ttyse

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  63 Sep 25 19:37 ttysf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  64 Sep 25 19:37 ttyt0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  65 Sep 25 19:37 ttyt1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  66 Sep 25 19:37 ttyt2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  67 Sep 25 19:37 ttyt3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  68 Sep 25 19:37 ttyt4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  69 Sep 25 19:37 ttyt5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  70 Sep 25 19:37 ttyt6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  71 Sep 25 19:37 ttyt7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  72 Sep 25 19:37 ttyt8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  73 Sep 25 19:37 ttyt9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  74 Sep 25 19:37 ttyta

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  75 Sep 25 19:37 ttytb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  76 Sep 25 19:37 ttytc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  77 Sep 25 19:37 ttytd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  78 Sep 25 19:37 ttyte

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  79 Sep 25 19:37 ttytf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  80 Sep 25 19:37 ttyu0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  81 Sep 25 19:37 ttyu1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  82 Sep 25 19:37 ttyu2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  83 Sep 25 19:37 ttyu3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  84 Sep 25 19:37 ttyu4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  85 Sep 25 19:37 ttyu5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  86 Sep 25 19:37 ttyu6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  87 Sep 25 19:37 ttyu7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  88 Sep 25 19:37 ttyu8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  89 Sep 25 19:37 ttyu9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  90 Sep 25 19:37 ttyua

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  91 Sep 25 19:37 ttyub

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  92 Sep 25 19:37 ttyuc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  93 Sep 25 19:37 ttyud

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  94 Sep 25 19:37 ttyue

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  95 Sep 25 19:37 ttyuf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  96 Sep 25 19:37 ttyv0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  97 Sep 25 19:37 ttyv1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  98 Sep 25 19:37 ttyv2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3,  99 Sep 25 19:37 ttyv3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 100 Sep 25 19:37 ttyv4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 101 Sep 25 19:37 ttyv5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 102 Sep 25 19:37 ttyv6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 103 Sep 25 19:37 ttyv7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 104 Sep 25 19:37 ttyv8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 105 Sep 25 19:37 ttyv9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 106 Sep 25 19:37 ttyva

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 107 Sep 25 19:37 ttyvb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 108 Sep 25 19:37 ttyvc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 115 Sep 25 19:37 ttyw3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 116 Sep 25 19:37 ttyw4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 117 Sep 25 19:37 ttyw5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 118 Sep 25 19:37 ttyw6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 119 Sep 25 19:37 ttyw7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 120 Sep 25 19:37 ttyw8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 121 Sep 25 19:37 ttyw9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 122 Sep 25 19:37 ttywa

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 123 Sep 25 19:37 ttywb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 124 Sep 25 19:37 ttywc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 125 Sep 25 19:37 ttywd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 126 Sep 25 19:37 ttywe

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 127 Sep 25 19:37 ttywf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 128 Sep 25 19:37 ttyx0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 129 Sep 25 19:37 ttyx1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 130 Sep 25 19:37 ttyx2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 131 Sep 25 19:37 ttyx3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 132 Sep 25 19:37 ttyx4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 133 Sep 25 19:37 ttyx5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 134 Sep 25 19:37 ttyx6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 135 Sep 25 19:37 ttyx7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 136 Sep 25 19:37 ttyx8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 137 Sep 25 19:37 ttyx9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 138 Sep 25 19:37 ttyxa

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 139 Sep 25 19:37 ttyxb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 140 Sep 25 19:37 ttyxc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 141 Sep 25 19:37 ttyxd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 142 Sep 25 19:37 ttyxe

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 143 Sep 25 19:37 ttyxf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 144 Sep 25 19:37 ttyy0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 145 Sep 25 19:37 ttyy1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 146 Sep 25 19:37 ttyy2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 147 Sep 25 19:37 ttyy3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 148 Sep 25 19:37 ttyy4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 149 Sep 25 19:37 ttyy5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 150 Sep 25 19:37 ttyy6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 151 Sep 25 19:37 ttyy7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 152 Sep 25 19:37 ttyy8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 153 Sep 25 19:37 ttyy9

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 154 Sep 25 19:37 ttyya

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 155 Sep 25 19:37 ttyyb

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 156 Sep 25 19:37 ttyyc

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 157 Sep 25 19:37 ttyyd

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 158 Sep 25 19:37 ttyye

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 159 Sep 25 19:37 ttyyf

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 160 Sep 25 19:37 ttyz0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 161 Sep 25 19:37 ttyz1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 162 Sep 25 19:37 ttyz2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 163 Sep 25 19:37 ttyz3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 164 Sep 25 19:37 ttyz4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 165 Sep 25 19:37 ttyz5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 166 Sep 25 19:37 ttyz6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 167 Sep 25 19:37 ttyz7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 168 Sep 25 19:37 ttyz8

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      3, 169 Sep 25 19:37 ttyz9

crw-rw-rw-  1 root   root     1,   9 Sep 26 00:38 urandom

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,   0 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev1.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,   1 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev1.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,   2 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev2.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,   3 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev2.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,   4 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev3.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,   5 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev3.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,   6 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev4.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,   7 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev4.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,   8 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev5.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,   9 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev5.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  10 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev6.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  11 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev6.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  12 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev7.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  13 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev7.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  18 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev7.2_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  19 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev7.2_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  20 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev7.3_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  21 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev7.3_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  22 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev7.4_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  23 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev7.4_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  24 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev7.4_ep82

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  25 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev7.5_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  27 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev7.5_ep02

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  26 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev7.5_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  28 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev7.6_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  29 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev7.6_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  30 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev7.6_ep82

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  14 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev8.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  15 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev8.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  16 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev9.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root   root   252,  17 Sep 25 19:37 usbdev9.1_ep81

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root         80 Sep 25 19:37 v4l

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          8 Sep 25 19:37 vbi -> v4l/vbi0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          8 Sep 25 19:37 vbi0 -> v4l/vbi0

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      7,   0 Sep 25 19:37 vcs

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      7,   1 Sep 26 00:38 vcs1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      7,   2 Sep 26 00:38 vcs2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      7,   3 Sep 26 00:38 vcs3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      7,   4 Sep 26 00:38 vcs4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      7,   5 Sep 26 00:38 vcs5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      7,   6 Sep 26 00:38 vcs6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      7,   7 Sep 26 01:06 vcs7

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      7, 128 Sep 25 19:37 vcsa

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      7, 129 Sep 26 00:38 vcsa1

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      7, 130 Sep 26 00:38 vcsa2

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      7, 131 Sep 26 00:38 vcsa3

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      7, 132 Sep 26 00:38 vcsa4

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      7, 133 Sep 26 00:38 vcsa5

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      7, 134 Sep 26 00:38 vcsa6

crw-rw----  1 root   tty      7, 135 Sep 26 01:06 vcsa7

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root         10 Sep 25 19:37 video -> v4l/video0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root         10 Sep 25 19:37 video0 -> v4l/video0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root   root     1,   5 Sep 25 19:37 zero

```

My linux distro is 2.6.25-gentoo-r7

the card appears just fine in lspci

```

02:00.0 RAID bus controller: 3ware Inc 9650SE SATA-II RAID (rev 01)

        Subsystem: 3ware Inc 9650SE SATA-II RAID

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27

        Memory at dc000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

        Memory at ff4ff000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at b800 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at ff4c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/5 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: 3w-9xxx

```

when i tried to flash the firmware with an image provided by 3ware's tech support:

```

Tau LINUX # ./tw_update fw=/tmp/prom0006.img

 

(0x09:0x0005): (0x09:0x0005): Input/output error

 

Segmentation fault

```

In addition dmesg complains:

```

3w-9xxx: scsi0: WARNING: (0x06:0x0037): Character ioctl (0x108) timed out, resetting card.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: ERROR: (0x06:0x0022): AEN drain failed during reset sequence.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: WARNING: (0x06:0x0037): Character ioctl (0x108) timed out, resetting card.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: WARNING: (0x06:0x0037): Character ioctl (0x108) timed out, resetting card.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: WARNING: (0x06:0x0037): Character ioctl (0x108) timed out, resetting card.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: WARNING: (0x06:0x0037): Character ioctl (0x108) timed out, resetting card.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: WARNING: (0x06:0x0037): Character ioctl (0x108) timed out, resetting card.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: WARNING: (0x06:0x0037): Character ioctl (0x108) timed out, resetting card.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: WARNING: (0x06:0x0037): Character ioctl (0x108) timed out, resetting card.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: WARNING: (0x06:0x0037): Character ioctl (0x108) timed out, resetting card.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: WARNING: (0x06:0x0037): Character ioctl (0x108) timed out, resetting card.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: WARNING: (0x06:0x0037): Character ioctl (0x108) timed out, resetting card.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: WARNING: (0x06:0x0037): Character ioctl (0x108) timed out, resetting card.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: WARNING: (0x06:0x0037): Character ioctl (0x108) timed out, resetting card.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: WARNING: (0x06:0x0037): Character ioctl (0x108) timed out, resetting card.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: WARNING: (0x06:0x0037): Character ioctl (0x108) timed out, resetting card.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: WARNING: (0x06:0x0037): Character ioctl (0x108) timed out, resetting card.

tw_update[29121]: segfault at 14 ip 0809240e sp bfa9d7a0 error 4 in tw_update[8048000+1c3000]

 

```

i thought it was just DOA, but they sent me a replacement and the same exact thing is happening!

any ideas?

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

what mainboard do you use? perhaps you can try another pci-e slot and/or upgrad your mainboard bios. perhaps you can try a live-cd (e.g. another distro than gentoo) and check if the errors appear here too.

i have the same controller with an asus m2n-sli deluxe and it runs perfect in my environment. give us some more details about your other hardware.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## nosenseofhumor1

thanks for the quick reply!

i use an ASRock 4CoreDual-VSTA LGA 775 VIA PT880 Ultra 

...but it only has one pci-e slot. and i have never attempted to use it before.

the total output of lspci v:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0308

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 8

        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [80] AGP version 3.5

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-via

        Kernel modules: via-agp

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1308

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 2308

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Kernel modules: via-agp

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 4308

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller (prog-if 20 [IO(X)-APIC])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 5308

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00008000-0000afff

        Memory behind bridge: ff300000-ff3fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 9bf00000-dbefffff

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

        Memory behind bridge: ff400000-ff4fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: dbf00000-dfefffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [70] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. WinTV Series

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

        Memory at dfffe000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Vital Product Data <?>

        Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: bttv

00:09.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. WinTV Series

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

        Memory at dffff000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Vital Product Data <?>

        Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: Bt87x

        Kernel modules: snd-bt87x

00:0a.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20267 (FastTrak100/Ultra100) (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Promise Technology, Inc. Ultra100

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at d400 [size=8]

        I/O ports at cc00 [size=4]

        I/O ports at c880 [size=8]

        I/O ports at c800 [size=4]

        I/O ports at c480 [size=64]

        Memory at ff6c0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Expansion ROM at ff6e0000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [58] Power Management version 1

        Kernel driver in use: Promise_Old_IDE

00:0b.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

        Memory at ff6fc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:0b.1 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

        Memory at ff6fd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:0b.2 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18

        Memory at ff6fe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

       Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:0b.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ALi Corporation Device 5272

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19

        Memory at ff6ff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=0090

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A SATA 2-Port Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0591

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at e000 [size=8]

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=4]

        I/O ports at d880 [size=8]

        I/O ports at d800 [size=4]

        I/O ports at d480 [size=16]

        I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: sata_via

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT2/K7VT6 motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

        I/O ports at fc00 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: VIA_IDE

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20

        I/O ports at e080 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 22

        I/O ports at e400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at e480 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 23

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6 motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21

        Memory at ff6ff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to ISA Bridge

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3337

        Flags: medium devsel

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 337e

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        Capabilities: [58] HyperTransport: Interrupt Discovery and Configuration

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6 motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 23

        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

        Memory at ff6ffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: via-rhine

00:13.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc R9600 Pro primary (Asus OEM for HP)

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

        Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        I/O ports at a000 [size=256]

        Memory at ff3f0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at ff3c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [58] AGP version 3.0

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: radeonfb

      I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

        Memory at ff6ffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: via-rhine

00:13.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc R9600 Pro primary (Asus OEM for HP)

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

        Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        I/O ports at a000 [size=256]

        Memory at ff3f0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at ff3c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [58] AGP version 3.0

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: radeonfb

        Kernel modules: radeonfb

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)

        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc R9600 Pro secondary (Asus OEM for HP)

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32

        Memory at b0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at ff3e0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

02:00.0 RAID bus controller: 3ware Inc 9650SE SATA-II RAID (rev 01)

        Subsystem: 3ware Inc 9650SE SATA-II RAID

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27

        Memory at dc000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

        Memory at ff4ff000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at b800 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at ff4c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/5 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: 3w-9xxx

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0888

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at ff5fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

```

i considered a livecd to test with, but which one... what do you think, ubuntu?

oh, maybe my kernel config would help too??

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7

# Wed Oct  1 14:54:44 2008

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT is not set

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_IRQBALANCE is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

# CONFIG_PM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

CONFIG_ATALK=y

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

# CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_TGT_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=y

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E_ENABLED is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=y

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_NIU is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2X is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=y

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_IPMI_SI=y

# CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=y

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_TPS65010 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IBMPEX is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

# CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SI470X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER_CUSTOMIZE is not set

CONFIG_TUNER_XC2028=y

CONFIG_TUNER_MT20XX=y

CONFIG_TUNER_TDA8290=y

CONFIG_TUNER_TEA5761=y

CONFIG_TUNER_TEA5767=y

CONFIG_TUNER_SIMPLE=y

CONFIG_TUNER_TDA9887=y

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=y

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=y

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=m

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=m

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_SND_CA0106=m

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# ALSA SoC audio for Freescale SOCs

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

CONFIG_USB_LCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

# CONFIG_LGUEST is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

ok, i did a little research (googling, reading your mainboards manual) and i found out that the pci express slot was a "PCI Express Graphics slot". further searching brings me to the info, that the pci express lanes might be bound to the graphics bus in your chipset. so for me it looks like you cannot get this card working with your mainboard. but i would test this more intensively:

first i would ask asrock support if such cards (no graphics cards) are working with the board.

while waiting for an answer from asrock support i would take another linux distro and check if the card is working there, ubuntu live cd would do a good job i think. if its not working there, a bios update could also help. then check again with the live cd after the bios update. i think thats all you can do... but perhaps you have to replace your mainboard with a newer one...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## nosenseofhumor1

oh jeez that sounds like it could be exactly my poblem! I will do just that and post updates with my findings. maybe the topic should change to "3ware 9xxx and asrock 4CoreDual-VSTA LGA 775 VIA PT880 Ultra"

----------

## nosenseofhumor1

Sorry about the delay, I have been out of town.

So after much playing around I booted fedora from a livecd and sure enough, sde shows up in it's 2tb glory. So it must be a kernel config/driver problem.

----------

## snIP3r

 *nosenseofhumor1 wrote:*   

> Sorry about the delay, I have been out of town.
> 
> So after much playing around I booted fedora from a livecd and sure enough, sde shows up in it's 2tb glory. So it must be a kernel config/driver problem.

 

hmmm, ok, so my first thoughts were wrong  :Sad:  i will check your kernel config when i am @home again and have more time...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## nosenseofhumor1

much obliged!

thank you so much for all your help!

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

after checking your kernel config i found only one thing i would add:

```

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

```

but i'm not sure if it helps. could you please post the whole boot message output and all the hardware thats in your system.

another question is how you built your kernel? did you do a 'make defconfig' before you typed a 'make config' or make 'make menuconfig'?

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## nosenseofhumor1

Hello, please excuse the delay

i tried a few things, first i added that line to my .config and re-made my kernel and modules. 

no luck

then i tried making a .config with defconfig and made my kernel and modules 

nothing.

then i made a gentoo livedvd... but i couldnt get the stupid thing to boot! 

after five or more tries, i gave up.

so i made a gentoo livecd.

no problem.

the drive is there! 

sdf, 2tb

here is the dmesg from the livecd

```

Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 (root@miranda) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Thu Jun 26 18:36:15 UTC 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e6000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000097fb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000097fb0000 - 0000000097fc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000097fc0000 - 0000000097ff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000097ff0000 - 0000000098000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1535MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 622512) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   622512

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   622512

On node 0 totalpages: 622512

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 3071 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 390065 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7E10, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 97FB0000, 0034 (r1 A M I  OEMRSDT   3000703 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP 97FB0200, 0084 (r2 A M I  OEMFACP   3000703 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT 97FB0450, 4AED (r1  4CDVT 4CDVT141      141 INTL  2002026)

ACPI: FACS 97FC0000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 97FB0390, 0078 (r1 A M I  OEMAPIC   3000703 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG 97FB0410, 003C (r1 A M I  OEMMCFG   3000703 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB 97FC0040, 0051 (r1 A M I  AMI_OEM   3000703 MSFT       97)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x03] address[0xfecc0000] gsi_base[24])

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 3, version 3, address 0xfecc0000, GSI 24-47

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 2 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at a0000000 (gap: 98000000:66e00000)

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e6000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000e6000 - 0000000000100000

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 617649

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffff9000 (fecc0000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0725000 soft=c06e5000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1808.206 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2442752k/2490048k available (3857k kernel code, 46000k reserved, 1819k data, 316k init, 1572544k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffc74000 - 0xfffff000   (3628 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0692000 - 0xc06e1000   ( 316 kB)

      .data : 0xc04c4762 - 0xc068b6dc   (1819 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc04c4762   (3857 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3618.26 BogoMIPS (lpj=18091344)

Security Framework initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000000 0000e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00003940 0000e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz stepping 02

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c0726000 soft=c06e6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3616.31 BogoMIPS (lpj=18081563)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000000 0000e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00003940 0000e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz stepping 02

Total of 2 processors activated (7234.58 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 64 bytes

Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=128

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.NBPG._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P7._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI1] (0000:80)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] -  C3, should be 94 [20070126]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:09: ioport range 0x295-0x296 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x3e0-0x3e7 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x400-0x41f has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xff5fc000-0xff5fffff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0x97ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 8000-afff

  MEM window: ff300000-ff3fffff

  PREFETCH window: 9bf00000-dbefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: ff400000-ff4fffff

  PREFETCH window: dbf00000-dfefffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 27 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs...<7>Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

 it is

Freeing initrd memory: 18613k freed

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x02 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1224267026.680:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Jun 26 2008 18:35:08) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Jun 26 2008 18:35:18) installed

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie02]

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8d00000, using 3072k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:57db

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c586f, set palette = c00c58bb

vesafb: pmi: ports = a010 a016 a054 a038 a03c a05c a000 a004 a0b0 a0b2 a0b4 

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:0b: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

scsi0 : pata_pdc202xx_old

scsi1 : pata_pdc202xx_old

ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xd400 ctl 0xcc00 bmdma 0xc480 irq 17

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xc880 ctl 0xc800 bmdma 0xc488 irq 17

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3500830A, 3.AAC, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2.00: ATA-7: ST3300831A, 3.03, max UDMA/100

ata2.00: 586072368 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500830A       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 sda12 sda13 sda14 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3300831A       3.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 586072368 512-byte hardware sectors (300069 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 586072368 512-byte hardware sectors (300069 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: version 0.3.3

scsi2 : pata_via

scsi3 : pata_via

ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xfc00 irq 14

ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xfc08 irq 15

ata3.00: ATA-8: WDC WD5000AAJB-00YRA0, 12.01C02, max UDMA/100

ata3.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata4.00: ATAPI: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1402, 1010, max UDMA/33

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AAJB-0 12.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdc4

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TOSHIBA  DVD-ROM SD-M1402 1010 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k

EDAC MC: Ver: 2.1.0 Jun 26 2008

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2008-10-17 18:10:30 UTC (1224267030)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed

ata1: soft resetting link

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: EH complete

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

b1: revision 1.1.2.2

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 10

scsi4 : sata_via

scsi5 : sata_via

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe000 ctl 0xdc00 bmdma 0xd480 irq 18

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd880 ctl 0xd800 bmdma 0xd488 irq 18

ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata5.00: ATA-7: ST31000340AS, SD04, max UDMA/133

ata5.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata6: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata6.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AYYS-01RCA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata6.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000340AS     SD04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdd: sdd1 sdd2 sdd3 sdd4

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD7500AYYS-0 30.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sde: sde1 sde2 sde3 sde4

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= options<6>seagate: ST0x/TMC-8xx not detected.

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.06

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.010.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 24 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

scsi8 : 3ware 9000 Storage Controller

3w-9xxx: scsi8: Found a 3ware 9000 Storage Controller at 0xff4ff000, IRQ: 19.

3w-9xxx: scsi8: Firmware FE9X 3.08.00.016, BIOS BE9X 3.08.00.004, Ports: 4.

scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     AMCC     9650SE-4LP DISK  3.08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] 3906207744 512-byte hardware sectors (1999978 MB)

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Write cache: disabled, read cache: disabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] 3906207744 512-byte hardware sectors (1999978 MB)

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Write cache: disabled, read cache: disabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdf:

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI disk

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.14)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[2449]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.10-rc5 Thu May 17 10:09:32 PDT 2007

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.2.2

Copyright(c) 2004-2007 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 18, io mem 0xff6ff800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000e080

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000e480

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 22, io base 0x0000ec00

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-2:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-1.1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-1.4: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 3-1.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2.1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 3-2.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard as /class/input/input1

input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1.1

input: Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard as /class/input/input2

input,hiddev96,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1.1

input: G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard as /class/input/input3

input,hiddev97,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Keypad [G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1.4

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input4

input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2.1

hiddev98hidraw4: USB HID v1.10 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  6555.600 MB/sec

xor: using function: pIII_sse (6555.600 MB/sec)

raid6: int32x1    615 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    708 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    548 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    515 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     2067 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     2266 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1598 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    1892 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    3008 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    3229 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (3229 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

rtc: I/O resource 70 is not free.

warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.23.

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input5

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input6

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input7

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xff6ffc00, 00:19:66:16:55:3b, IRQ 22.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link cde1.

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

agpgart: Detected VIA PT880 Ultra chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

parport_pc 00:07: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.1[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

bt87x0: Using board 1, analog, digital (rate 32000 Hz)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:80:01.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:80:01.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.49.

warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.49.

No dock devices found.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xCDE1

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 24

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.28.0 20060524 on minor 0

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading R300 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

Bridge firewalling registered

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

and lsmod

[code:1:47d3982f32]

Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 (root@miranda) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Thu Jun 26 18:36:15 UTC 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e6000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000097fb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000097fb0000 - 0000000097fc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000097fc0000 - 0000000097ff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000097ff0000 - 0000000098000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1535MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 622512) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   622512

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   622512

On node 0 totalpages: 622512

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 3071 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 390065 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7E10, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 97FB0000, 0034 (r1 A M I  OEMRSDT   3000703 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP 97FB0200, 0084 (r2 A M I  OEMFACP   3000703 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT 97FB0450, 4AED (r1  4CDVT 4CDVT141      141 INTL  2002026)

ACPI: FACS 97FC0000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 97FB0390, 0078 (r1 A M I  OEMAPIC   3000703 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG 97FB0410, 003C (r1 A M I  OEMMCFG   3000703 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB 97FC0040, 0051 (r1 A M I  AMI_OEM   3000703 MSFT       97)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x03] address[0xfecc0000] gsi_base[24])

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 3, version 3, address 0xfecc0000, GSI 24-47

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 2 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at a0000000 (gap: 98000000:66e00000)

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e6000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000e6000 - 0000000000100000

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 617649

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffff9000 (fecc0000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0725000 soft=c06e5000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1808.206 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2442752k/2490048k available (3857k kernel code, 46000k reserved, 1819k data, 316k init, 1572544k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffc74000 - 0xfffff000   (3628 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0692000 - 0xc06e1000   ( 316 kB)

      .data : 0xc04c4762 - 0xc068b6dc   (1819 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc04c4762   (3857 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3618.26 BogoMIPS (lpj=18091344)

Security Framework initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000000 0000e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00003940 0000e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz stepping 02

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c0726000 soft=c06e6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3616.31 BogoMIPS (lpj=18081563)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000000 0000e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00003940 0000e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz stepping 02

Total of 2 processors activated (7234.58 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 64 bytes

Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=128

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.NBPG._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P7._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI1] (0000:80)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] -  C3, should be 94 [20070126]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:09: ioport range 0x295-0x296 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x3e0-0x3e7 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x400-0x41f has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xff5fc000-0xff5fffff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0x97ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 8000-afff

  MEM window: ff300000-ff3fffff

  PREFETCH window: 9bf00000-dbefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: ff400000-ff4fffff

  PREFETCH window: dbf00000-dfefffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 27 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs...<7>Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

 it is

Freeing initrd memory: 18613k freed

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x02 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1224267026.680:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Jun 26 2008 18:35:08) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Jun 26 2008 18:35:18) installed

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie02]

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8d00000, using 3072k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:57db

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c586f, set palette = c00c58bb

vesafb: pmi: ports = a010 a016 a054 a038 a03c a05c a000 a004 a0b0 a0b2 a0b4 

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:0b: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

scsi0 : pata_pdc202xx_old

scsi1 : pata_pdc202xx_old

ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xd400 ctl 0xcc00 bmdma 0xc480 irq 17

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xc880 ctl 0xc800 bmdma 0xc488 irq 17

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3500830A, 3.AAC, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2.00: ATA-7: ST3300831A, 3.03, max UDMA/100

ata2.00: 586072368 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500830A       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 sda12 sda13 sda14 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3300831A       3.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 586072368 512-byte hardware sectors (300069 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 586072368 512-byte hardware sectors (300069 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: version 0.3.3

scsi2 : pata_via

scsi3 : pata_via

ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xfc00 irq 14

ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xfc08 irq 15

ata3.00: ATA-8: WDC WD5000AAJB-00YRA0, 12.01C02, max UDMA/100

ata3.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata4.00: ATAPI: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1402, 1010, max UDMA/33

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AAJB-0 12.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdc4

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TOSHIBA  DVD-ROM SD-M1402 1010 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k

EDAC MC: Ver: 2.1.0 Jun 26 2008

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2008-10-17 18:10:30 UTC (1224267030)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed

ata1: soft resetting link

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: EH complete

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

b1: revision 1.1.2.2

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 10

scsi4 : sata_via

scsi5 : sata_via

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe000 ctl 0xdc00 bmdma 0xd480 irq 18

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd880 ctl 0xd800 bmdma 0xd488 irq 18

ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata5.00: ATA-7: ST31000340AS, SD04, max UDMA/133

ata5.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata6: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata6.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AYYS-01RCA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata6.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000340AS     SD04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdd: sdd1 sdd2 sdd3 sdd4

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD7500AYYS-0 30.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sde: sde1 sde2 sde3 sde4

sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= options<6>seagate: ST0x/TMC-8xx not detected.

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.06

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.010.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 24 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

scsi8 : 3ware 9000 Storage Controller

3w-9xxx: scsi8: Found a 3ware 9000 Storage Controller at 0xff4ff000, IRQ: 19.

3w-9xxx: scsi8: Firmware FE9X 3.08.00.016, BIOS BE9X 3.08.00.004, Ports: 4.

scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     AMCC     9650SE-4LP DISK  3.08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] 3906207744 512-byte hardware sectors (1999978 MB)

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Write cache: disabled, read cache: disabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] 3906207744 512-byte hardware sectors (1999978 MB)

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Write cache: disabled, read cache: disabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdf:

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI disk

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.14)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[2449]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.10-rc5 Thu May 17 10:09:32 PDT 2007

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.2.2

Copyright(c) 2004-2007 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 18, io mem 0xff6ff800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000e080

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000e480

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 22, io base 0x0000ec00

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-2:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-1.1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-1.4: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 3-1.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2.1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 3-2.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard as /class/input/input1

input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1.1

input: Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard as /class/input/input2

input,hiddev96,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1.1

input: G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard as /class/input/input3

input,hiddev97,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Keypad [G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1.4

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input4

input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2.1

hiddev98hidraw4: USB HID v1.10 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  6555.600 MB/sec

xor: using function: pIII_sse (6555.600 MB/sec)

raid6: int32x1    615 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    708 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    548 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    515 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     2067 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     2266 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1598 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    1892 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    3008 MBLast edited by nosenseofhumor1 on Sat Oct 18, 2008 3:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## snIP3r

ok, if it works with a gentoo livecd then it works with gentoo. so its "only" a kernel config problem -  that might be fixed. can you post the boot message also when booting your kernel config. so we can check the difference. another method you can try is to use genkernel. but i do not have any experience with this. but i think its worth a try...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## nosenseofhumor1

hello,

yes, sorry i am not trying to dodge that question... i was just trying to figure out how to post my boot log.

i dont seem to have /var/log/boot* and i am having the hardest time figuring out why.

do you know the quick fix for that?

i am thinking about just instlling gentoo from the livecd to my array... but it would be just a huge pain to reinstall all the applications i run and get my configuration the way i like it again...

i guess its a last resort

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

as far as i can remember, the boot messages are also in /var/log/messages. or you can type 'dmesg' to get the boot message...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## nosenseofhumor1

got it, theres a place in /etc/conf.d/rc that says RC_BOOTLOG="no" and instructs you to emerge showconsole.

okay, boot log:

```

 * Checking root filesystem ...

/dev/hda3: Superblock last write time is in the future.  FIXED.

/dev/hda3: clean, 3449/305824 files, 85164/1220940 blocks

  [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

  [ ok ]

 * Using /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 as config:

 *   Loading module drm ...

 *   Failed to load drm

  [ !! ]

 *   Loading module eeprom ...

 *   Failed to load eeprom

  [ !! ]

 *   Loading module fglrx ...

 *   Failed to load fglrx

  [ !! ]

 * Autoloaded 0 module(s)

 * Setting up the Logical Volume Manager ...

  /dev/cdrom3: open failed: Read-only file system

  Attempt to close device '/dev/cdrom3' which is not open.

  /dev/cdrom3: open failed: Read-only file system

  Attempt to close device '/dev/cdrom3' which is not open.

  [ ok ]

 * Setting up dm-crypt mappings ...

  [ ok ]

 * Checking all filesystems ...

/dev/hda1: clean, 45/122880 files, 50012/489948 blocks

  [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

  [ ok ]

 * Mounting USB device filesystem (usbfs) ...

  [ ok ]

 * Activating (possible) swap ...

  [ ok ]

 * Setting up dm-crypt mappings ...

  [ ok ]

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...

  [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

  [ ok ]

 * Updating environment ...

  [ ok ]

 * Cleaning /var/lock, /var/run ...

  [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

  [ ok ]

 * Device initiated services: udev-postmount

 * Setting hostname to Tau ...

  [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

```

...doesnt seem very informative...

and for good measure, dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 (root@Tau) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #9 SMP Wed Oct 15 12:46:56 EST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e6000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000097fb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000097fb0000 - 0000000097fc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000097fc0000 - 0000000097ff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000097ff0000 - 0000000098000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1535MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Scan SMP from c0000000 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c009fc00 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c00f0000 for 65536 bytes.

found SMP MP-table at [c00ff780] 000ff780

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 622512) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   622512

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   622512

On node 0 totalpages: 622512

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 3071 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 390065 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: TEMPLATE Product ID: ETEMPLATE    APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

I/O APIC #2 Version 3 at 0xFEC00000.

I/O APIC #3 Version 3 at 0xFECC0000.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 2 I/O APICs

Processors: 2

Allocating PCI resources starting at a0000000 (gap: 98000000:66e00000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 617649

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffff9000 (fecc0000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1808.165 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2463188k/2490048k available (3189k kernel code, 25748k reserved, 1477k data, 280k init, 1572544k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe1a000 - 0xfffff000   (1940 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0597000 - 0xc05dd000   ( 280 kB)

      .data : 0xc041d46e - 0xc058eadc   (1477 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc041d46e   (3189 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3618.70 BogoMIPS (lpj=7237404)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 18k freed

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz stepping 02

Booting processor 1/1 ip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3616.48 BogoMIPS (lpj=7232966)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz stepping 02

Total of 2 processors activated (7235.18 BogoMIPS).

ExtINT not setup in hardware but reported by MP table

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 244 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=128

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Discovered peer bus 80

PCI: Using IRQ router default [1106/3337] at 0000:00:11.0

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:09.0[A] -> IRQ 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:09.1[A] -> IRQ 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> IRQ 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> IRQ 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:10.0[A] -> IRQ 20

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:10.1[B] -> IRQ 22

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:10.2[C] -> IRQ 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:10.3[D] -> IRQ 23

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:10.4[C] -> IRQ 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:12.0[A] -> IRQ 23

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:01:00.0[A] -> IRQ 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:02:00.0[A] -> IRQ 27

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:80:01.0[A] -> IRQ 17

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 8000-afff

  MEM window: 0xff300000-0xff3fffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x000000009bf00000-0x00000000dbefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: 0xff400000-0xff4fffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000dbf00000-0x00000000dfefffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie02]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ipmi message handler version 39.1

ipmi device interface

IPMI System Interface driver.

ipmi_si: Unable to find any System Interface(s)

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1e800, 00:19:66:16:55:3b, IRQ 23.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link cde1.

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

bttv: driver version 0.9.17 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:00:09.0, irq: 17, latency: 32, mmio: 0xdfffe000

bttv0: detected: Hauppauge WinTV [card=10], PCI subsystem ID is 0070:13eb

bttv0: using: Hauppauge (bt878) [card=10,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ffffdb [init]

bttv0: Hauppauge/Voodoo msp34xx: reset line init [5]

tveeprom 0-0050: Hauppauge model 44801, rev C326, serial# 2630708

tveeprom 0-0050: tuner model is Temic 4036FY5 (idx 26, type 8)

tveeprom 0-0050: TV standards NTSC(M) (eeprom 0x08)

tveeprom 0-0050: audio processor is None (idx 0)

tveeprom 0-0050: has no radio

bttv0: Hauppauge eeprom indicates model#44801

bttv0: tuner type=8

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

tuner' 0-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (bt878 #0 [sw])

tuner-simple 0-0061: type set to 8 (Temic NTSC (4036 FY5))

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PDC20267: IDE controller (0x105a:0x4d30 rev 0x02) at  PCI slot 0000:00:0a.0

PDC20267: 100% native mode on irq 18

PDC20267: (U)DMA Burst Bit ENABLED Primary PCI Mode Secondary PCI Mode.

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xc480-0xc487, BIOS settings: hde:DMA, hdf:PIO

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xc488-0xc48f, BIOS settings: hdg:DMA, hdh:PIO

Probing IDE interface ide2...

hde: ST3500830A, ATA DISK drive

hde: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hde: UDMA/100 mode selected

Probing IDE interface ide3...

hdg: ST3300831A, ATA DISK drive

hdg: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdg: UDMA/100 mode selected

ide2 at 0xd400-0xd407,0xcc02 on irq 18

ide3 at 0xc880-0xc887,0xc802 on irq 18

VP_IDE: IDE controller (0x1106:0x0571 rev 0x07) at  PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237a (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:PIO

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:PIO

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD5000AAJB-00YRA0, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1402, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hde: max request size: 128KiB

hde: 976773168 sectors (500107 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=60801/255/63

hde: cache flushes supported

 hde: hde1 hde2 hde3 hde4 < hde5 hde6 hde7 hde8 hde9 hde10 hde11 hde12 hde13 hde14 >

hdg: max request size: 128KiB

hdg: 586072368 sectors (300069 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=36481/255/63

hdg: cache flushes supported

 hdg: hdg1 hdg2 hdg3 hdg4

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 976773168 sectors (500107 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=60801/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.010.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

3w-9xxx: scsi0: ERROR: (0x06:0x0022): AEN drain failed during reset sequence.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: AEN: INFO (0x04:0x0001): Controller reset occurred:resets=1.

scsi0 : 3ware 9000 Storage Controller

3w-9xxx: scsi0: Found a 3ware 9000 Storage Controller at 0xff4ff000, IRQ: 27.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: Firmware FE9X 3.08.00.016, BIOS BE9X 3.08.00.004, Ports: 4.

scsi 0:0:0:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:0:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:1:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:1:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:1:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:2:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:2:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:2:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:3:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:3:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:3:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:4:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:4:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:4:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:5:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:5:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:5:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:6:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:6:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:6:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:7:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:7:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:7:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:8:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:8:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:8:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:9:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:9:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:9:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:10:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:10:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:10:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:11:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:11:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:11:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:12:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:12:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:12:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:13:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:13:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:13:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:14:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:14:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:14:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:15:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:15:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:15:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:16:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:16:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:16:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:17:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:17:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:17:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:18:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:18:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:18:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:19:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:19:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:19:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:20:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:20:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:20:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:21:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:21:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:21:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:22:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:22:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:22:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:23:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:23:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:23:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:24:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:24:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:24:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:25:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:25:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:25:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:26:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:26:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:26:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:27:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:27:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:27:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:28:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:28:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:28:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:29:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:29:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:29:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:30:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:30:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:30:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

scsi 0:0:31:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:31:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x0) timed out, resetting card.

scsi 0:0:31:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 10

scsi1 : sata_via

scsi2 : sata_via

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe000 ctl 0xdc00 bmdma 0xd480 irq 21

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd880 ctl 0xd800 bmdma 0xd488 irq 21

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST31000340AS, SD04, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AYYS-01RCA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000340AS     SD04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD7500AYYS-0 30.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

I2O subsystem v1.325

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O Configuration OSM v1.323

I2O Bus Adapter OSM v1.317

I2O Block Device OSM v1.325

I2O SCSI Peripheral OSM v1.316

I2O ProcFS OSM v1.316

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xff6ff800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000e080

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 22, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000e480

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 23, io base 0x0000ec00

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-2:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-1.1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-1.4: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 3-1.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2.1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 3-2.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblcd

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i2c /dev entries driver

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

input: Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1.1

input: Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1.1

input: G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.11 Keypad [G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1.4

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2.1

HID device claimed by neither input, hiddev nor hidraw

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 5

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.9

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.5

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.2

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 280k freed

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ReiserFS: dm-3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: dm-3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: dm-3: journal params: device dm-3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: dm-3: checking transaction log (dm-3)

ReiserFS: dm-3: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: dm-0: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: dm-0: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: dm-0: journal params: device dm-0, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: dm-0: checking transaction log (dm-0)

ReiserFS: dm-0: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: dm-1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: dm-1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: dm-1: journal params: device dm-1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: dm-1: checking transaction log (dm-1)

ReiserFS: dm-1: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: dm-4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: dm-4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: dm-4: journal params: device dm-4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: dm-4: checking transaction log (dm-4)

ReiserFS: dm-4: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: dm-2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: dm-2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: dm-2: journal params: device dm-2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: dm-2: checking transaction log (dm-2)

ReiserFS: dm-2: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: dm-5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: dm-5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: dm-5: journal params: device dm-5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: dm-5: checking transaction log (dm-5)

ReiserFS: dm-5: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 979956k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:979956k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xCDE1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## nosenseofhumor1

i almost cant believe it, but i emerged, installed, and booted genkernel and even that gives me the same error!! 

ahhhhh!

next i will install from the livecd to the array and attempt to boot from it, unless there are any better ideas...

----------

## nosenseofhumor1

okay, i installed off of the livecd onto my raid array and it booted okay except that it didnt have support built in for my promise ide controller card or my onboard ethernet port so it was more or less useless.

the one thing it did do was prove to me that i can boot from this array if my configuration is correct.

ooh by the way, linux hates drives > 2TB pretty much all over the board. apparently the end point of the partition is a number so high that it recycles to zero, so fdisk tells the disk that its partition starts at cylinder 2348 and ends at 132.  i didnt realize what a problem that was going to be. fortunately my raid card allows you to break your array into logical disks. 

im going mrproper and starting over now... we'll see what happens!

----------

## snIP3r

 *nosenseofhumor1 wrote:*   

> okay, i installed off of the livecd onto my raid array and it booted okay except that it didnt have support built in for my promise ide controller card or my onboard ethernet port so it was more or less useless.
> 
> the one thing it did do was prove to me that i can boot from this array if my configuration is correct.
> 
> ooh by the way, linux hates drives > 2TB pretty much all over the board. apparently the end point of the partition is a number so high that it recycles to zero, so fdisk tells the disk that its partition starts at cylinder 2348 and ends at 132.  i didnt realize what a problem that was going to be. fortunately my raid card allows you to break your array into logical disks. 
> ...

 

good news you managed to get gentoo working. keep us informed what happens to your kernel config ,)

greets

snIP3r

----------

## nosenseofhumor1

mrproper and start over worked.

here is my working config file (except my sound isnt working now... grr)

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7

# Sat Nov  1 12:42:22 2008

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KMOD is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_IRQBALANCE is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

# CONFIG_BT_L2CAP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_SCO is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=y

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TC1100_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E_ENABLED is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=y

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_NIU is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2X is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

# CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_DAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=y

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# ALSA SoC audio for Freescale SOCs

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES_SANITY_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

# CONFIG_LGUEST is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

and here is my dmesg

```

Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 (root@Tau) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Sat Nov 1 12:49:58 EST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e6000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000097fb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000097fb0000 - 0000000097fc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000097fc0000 - 0000000097ff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000097ff0000 - 0000000098000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1535MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Scan SMP from c0000000 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c009fc00 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c00f0000 for 65536 bytes.

found SMP MP-table at [c00ff780] 000ff780

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 622512) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   622512

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   622512

On node 0 totalpages: 622512

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 3071 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 390065 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7E10, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 97FB0000, 0034 (r1 A M I  OEMRSDT   3000703 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP 97FB0200, 0084 (r2 A M I  OEMFACP   3000703 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT 97FB0450, 4AED (r1  4CDVT 4CDVT141      141 INTL  2002026)

ACPI: FACS 97FC0000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 97FB0390, 0078 (r1 A M I  OEMAPIC   3000703 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG 97FB0410, 003C (r1 A M I  OEMMCFG   3000703 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB 97FC0040, 0051 (r1 A M I  AMI_OEM   3000703 MSFT       97)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x03] address[0xfecc0000] gsi_base[24])

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 3, version 3, address 0xfecc0000, GSI 24-47

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 2 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at a0000000 (gap: 98000000:66e00000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 617649

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffff9000 (fecc0000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1808.205 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2462304k/2490048k available (3290k kernel code, 26512k reserved, 1749k data, 316k init, 1572544k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe15000 - 0xfffff000   (1960 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc05f5000 - 0xc0644000   ( 316 kB)

      .data : 0xc0436b46 - 0xc05ec05c   (1749 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0436b46   (3290 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3618.80 BogoMIPS (lpj=7237613)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 18k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 718 Objects with 67 Devices 190 Methods 33 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz stepping 02

Booting processor 1/1 ip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3616.47 BogoMIPS (lpj=7232948)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz stepping 02

Total of 2 processors activated (7235.28 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 244 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=128

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 7 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:...................................................................................................................................................

Initialized 28/33 Regions 57/57 Fields 46/46 Buffers 16/18 Packages (727 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:

Executed 0 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 73 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.NBPG._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P7._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI1] (0000:80)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] -  C3, should be 94 [20070126]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

system 00:09: ioport range 0x295-0x296 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x3e0-0x3e7 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x400-0x41f has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xff5fc000-0xff5fffff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0x97ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 8000-afff

  MEM window: 0xff300000-0xff3fffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x000000009bf00000-0x00000000dbefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: 0xff400000-0xff4fffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000dbf00000-0x00000000dfefffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 27 (level, low) -> IRQ 27

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie02]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:0b: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1e800, 00:19:66:16:55:3b, IRQ 23.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link cde1.

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PDC20267: IDE controller (0x105a:0x4d30 rev 0x02) at  PCI slot 0000:00:0a.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PDC20267: 100% native mode on irq 18

PDC20267: (U)DMA Burst Bit ENABLED Primary PCI Mode Secondary PCI Mode.

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xc480-0xc487, BIOS settings: hde:PIO, hdf:PIO

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xc488-0xc48f, BIOS settings: hdg:PIO, hdh:PIO

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Probing IDE interface ide3...

VP_IDE: IDE controller (0x1106:0x0571 rev 0x07) at  PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237a (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:PIO, hdb:PIO

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:PIO, hdd:PIO

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.010.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 24 (level, low) -> IRQ 24

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

scsi0 : 3ware 9000 Storage Controller

3w-9xxx: scsi0: Found a 3ware 9000 Storage Controller at 0xff4ff000, IRQ: 24.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: Firmware FE9X 3.08.00.016, BIOS BE9X 3.08.00.004, Ports: 4.

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     AMCC     9650SE-4LP DISK  3.08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 0:0:0:1: Direct-Access     AMCC     9650SE-4LP DISK  3.08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 3145727999 512-byte hardware sectors (1610613 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: disabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 3145727999 512-byte hardware sectors (1610613 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: disabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:1: [sdb] 2713583617 512-byte hardware sectors (1389355 MB)

sd 0:0:0:1: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:1: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:1: [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: disabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:1: [sdb] 2713583617 512-byte hardware sectors (1389355 MB)

sd 0:0:0:1: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:1: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:1: [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: disabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 0:0:0:1: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 0:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 10

scsi1 : sata_via

scsi2 : sata_via

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe000 ctl 0xdc00 bmdma 0xd480 irq 21

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd880 ctl 0xd800 bmdma 0xd488 irq 21

ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xff6ff800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000e080

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 22, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

```

Last edited by nosenseofhumor1 on Thu Nov 06, 2008 10:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nosenseofhumor1

cont...

```

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000e480

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 23, io base 0x0000ec00

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-2:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-1.1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-1.4: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 3-1.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2.1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 3-2.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.2

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm203x

Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver bpa10x

Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver bfusb

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

input: Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1.1

input: Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1.1

input: G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.11 Keypad [G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1.4

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2.1

HID device claimed by neither input, hiddev nor hidraw

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16rc2 (Thu Jan 31 16:40:16 2008 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

Symbol init_mm is marked as UNUSED, however this module is using it.

This symbol will go away in the future.

Please evalute if this is the right api to use, and if it really is, submit a report the linux kernel mailinglist together with submitting your code for inclusion.

[fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 4150 count: 1

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 2270 MBytes.

[fglrx] PAT is enabled successfully!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.50.3 [Jun  2 2008] with 1 minors

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

ReiserFS: dm-3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: dm-3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: dm-3: journal params: device dm-3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: dm-3: checking transaction log (dm-3)

ReiserFS: dm-3: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: dm-0: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: dm-0: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: dm-0: journal params: device dm-0, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: dm-0: checking transaction log (dm-0)

ReiserFS: dm-0: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: dm-1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: dm-1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: dm-1: journal params: device dm-1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: dm-1: checking transaction log (dm-1)

ReiserFS: dm-1: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: dm-4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: dm-4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: dm-4: journal params: device dm-4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: dm-4: checking transaction log (dm-4)

ReiserFS: dm-4: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: dm-2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: dm-2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: dm-2: journal params: device dm-2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: dm-2: checking transaction log (dm-2)

ReiserFS: dm-2: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: dm-5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: dm-5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: dm-5: journal params: device dm-5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: dm-5: checking transaction log (dm-5)

ReiserFS: dm-5: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 979956k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:979956k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xCDE1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

3w-9xxx: scsi0: AEN: INFO (0x04:0x000B): Rebuild started:unit=0.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: AEN: INFO (0x04:0x0005): Rebuild completed:unit=0.

UDP: short packet: From 74.212.42.2:49991 48914/73 to 192.168.168.3:49153

UDP: short packet: From 74.212.42.2:49991 53309/73 to 192.168.168.3:49153

UDP: short packet: From 74.212.42.2:49991 33874/73 to 192.168.168.3:49153

UDP: short packet: From 74.212.42.2:49991 58743/73 to 192.168.168.3:49153

udevd version 124 started

UDP: short packet: From 74.212.42.2:49991 37666/71 to 192.168.168.3:49153

```

i dont want to call this one solved until we have figured out what went wrong.... any guesses?

thanks!

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

good to read that its working now.

i assume you have two controllers inside:

```

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.010.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 24 (level, low) -> IRQ 24

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

scsi0 : 3ware 9000 Storage Controller

3w-9xxx: scsi0: Found a 3ware 9000 Storage Controller at 0xff4ff000, IRQ: 24.

3w-9xxx: scsi0: Firmware FE9X 3.08.00.016, BIOS BE9X 3.08.00.004, Ports: 4.

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     AMCC     9650SE-4LP DISK  3.08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 0:0:0:1: Direct-Access     AMCC     9650SE-4LP DISK  3.08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

```

or is it one 8 port controller with 2 raid5 configurations? there might have been an irq routing error that causes the problems, but i think its hard to tell...

perhaps checking your new kernel config helps. i will try if i have any time.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## nosenseofhumor1

your second guess was the correct one, actually its a 4 drive array that i had to break into two logical disks because i exceed 2TB. 

thanks for all your help!

----------

